# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  फ़ंडे और      साफ़्टवेयर

## RANAJI1982

मित्रो हम यहां फ़ंडो व साफ़्टवेयर का लेन देन करेगे ! सभी मित्रो का सहयोग जरूरी है

----------


## RANAJI1982

मोबाइल  में हिन्दी वेबसाइट खोलने का तरीका


अक्सर आपने देखा होंगा की मोबाइल में कोई हिंदी की वेबसाईट खोलने पर डब्बे डब्बे से बने हुवे आजाते है ये उन फोन में होता है जो हिंदी को स्पोट नहीं करते वेसे तो आजकर हर फोन में हिंदी की सुविधा होती है लेकिन कुछ फोन ऐसे भी है जो महंगे होने के बाद भी हिंदी फॉण्ट को स्पोट नहीं करते जिनमे से कुछ फोन नोकिया के ऍन सिरिंज के फोन है जिनमे कोई हिंदी की वेबसाईट खोलने पर डब्बे डब्बे से बने हुवे आ जाते है आज मैं आपको एक ऐसा तरीका बता रहा हु जिसे करने के बाद आप अपने मोबाइल में कोई भी हिंदी की वेबसाईट को आराम से देख पाओगे

सबसे पहले आपको अपने मोबाइल में यहाँ से ओपेरा मिनी डाउनलोड करना होगा
 मोबाइल में ओपेरा मिनी इंस्टाल होने के बाद ऊपर एड्रस बार में आपको ये about**:config टाइप करना है
 टाइप करने के बाद गो बटन पर ओके  कर दे
 अब जो पेज खुलेगा उसमे Use bitmap fonts for complex scripts setting and select (Yes) को यस कर दे और सेव बटन पर क्लीक कर के किसी भी हिंदी वेबसाईट का मजा अपने मोबाइल पर ले मेरे पास भी नोकिया का N73 है जो की हिंदी को स्पोट नहीं करता लेकिन मैं ये तरीका अपना कर किसी भी हिंदी वेबसाईट को अपने मोबाइल पर पढ़ सकता हु उम्मीद करता हु ये तरीका उन सब के मोबाइल पर भी काम करेगा जिनके मोबाइल हिंदी को स्पोट नहीं करते

----------


## RANAJI1982

बिना फ़ोरमेट किये किसी भी ड्राइव का साइज बढाये





कभी कभी कंप्यूटर पर काम करते करते आपकी कंप्यूटर की स्क्रीन पर लो डिस्क स्पेज का मेसेज आ जाता होगा ये मेसज आने का मतलब है की आपकी वो ड्राइव भर गयी होगी जिसका मेसज आ रहा होगा ऐसे में आपको उस ड्राइव से जगह खाली करनी होती है वरना वो मेसेज बार बार आता रहेगा आज मैं आपकी इसी समस्या का समाधान लेकर आया हु ये एक ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर है जो आपकी हार्ड डिस्क को बिना फोर्मेट करे किसी भी ड्राइव का साइज़ बढ़ा सकता है
 मान लो आपकी हार्ड डिस्क का साइज़ 500 जीबी है और उसमे से आपकी C ड्राइव का साइज 80 जीबी है और D का साइज़ 420 जीबी है और आप चाहते हो की आपकी हार्ड डिस्क को बिना फोर्मेट करे आपकी C ड्राइव का साइज 200 जीबी हो जाये और D का साइज़ 150 जीबी हो जाये और 150 जीबी से एक और ड्राइव बन जाये तो ये सारा काम आपका चुटकी बजाते ही हो सकता है क्युकी जो मैं आपको सोफ्टवेयर दे रहा हु वो सच में एक बेहतरीन सोफ्टवेयर है इससे आप अपनी हार्ड डिस्क के पार्टीशन को बिना फोर्मेट करे उसका साइज़ आसानी से कम या ज्यादा कर सकते हो तो देर किस बात की 49 एमबी के  इस बेहतरीन सोफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड करने के लिए
 यहाँ क्लीक कर  और ये केसे काम करता है इसकी जानकारी आपको निचे दिए हुवे विडिओ में मिल जाएगी 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs_76...layer_embedded

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बढिया बहुत ही बढिया अगर सही काम करे 
धन्यवाद 
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *बढिया बहुत ही बढिया अगर सही काम करे 
> धन्यवाद 
> *



आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

write protected मैसेज की समस्या का समाधान 
 

कंप्यूटर की ऐसी बहुत सी समस्या है जो अचानक आने पर हम अपना सर पकड कर बैठ जाते है आज मैं आपको एक ऐसी ही समस्या के समाधान के बारे में बता रहा हूँ जिसके आने के बाद हर किसी का दिमाग खराब हो जाता होगा 
ये समस्या है write protected मैसेज  की जो अक्सर मैमोरी कार्ड या पेन ड्राइव लगाने पर आ जाता है

Cannot copy files and folders, drive is write protected

Cannot format the drive, drive is write protected

The disk is write protected

Remove write protection or use another disk

Media is write protected

इस मैसेज के आने के बाद न तो आपके कार्ड में कोई फाइल कॉपी होती है और ना ही वो कार्ड या पेन ड्राइव फोर्मेट होती है आज मैं आपकी इसी समस्या का हल लेकर आया हूँ जो मैं तरीका बता रहा हूँ उसे करने के बाद आपकी समस्या का हल हो जायेगा और ये मैसेज फिर कभी आपके सामने नहीं आएगा 
अगर आप इस समस्या से छुटकारा पाना चाहते है तो सबसे पहले यहाँ क्लीक कर के एक फाइल हो डाउनलोड कर ले ये एक रजिस्ट्री की फाइल है ! डाउनलोड यहाँ से करे 
इसे डाउनलोड करने के बाद इसे  डबल क्लीक कर के ओपन करे




इसके बाद स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लीक कर के Run पर क्लीक करे और वहा Regedit लिख कर ok करे
 फिर यहाँ जाये

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SYSTEM > CurrentControlSet > Control > StorageDevicePolicies




 यहाँ जाने के बाद सामने के बॉक्स में WriteProtect पर डबल क्लीक कर के इसकी value को 0 कर दे जैसे चित्र में दिखाया गया है फिर ओके कर के अपने कंप्यूटर को रिस्टार्ट करे अब आप कुछ भी अपने मैमोरी कार्ड या पेन ड्राइव में कॉपी कर सकते है कभी कोई का मैसेज नहीं आएगा

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही बडीयाँ रोचक , ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है जो विभिन्न समस्याओ का समाधान करती है

----------


## badboy123455

> बिना फ़ोरमेट किये किसी भी ड्राइव का साइज बढाये
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> कभी कभी कंप्यूटर पर काम करते करते आपकी कंप्यूटर की स्क्रीन पर लो डिस्क स्पेज का मेसेज आ जाता होगा ये मेसज आने का मतलब है की आपकी वो ड्राइव भर गयी होगी जिसका मेसज आ रहा होगा ऐसे में आपको उस ड्राइव से जगह खाली करनी होती है वरना वो मेसेज बार बार आता रहेगा आज मैं आपकी इसी समस्या का समाधान लेकर आया हु ये एक ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर है जो आपकी हार्ड डिस्क को बिना फोर्मेट करे किसी भी ड्राइव का साइज़ बढ़ा सकता है
>  मान लो आपकी हार्ड डिस्क का साइज़ 500 जीबी है और उसमे से आपकी C ड्राइव का साइज 80 जीबी है और D का साइज़ 420 जीबी है और आप चाहते हो की आपकी हार्ड डिस्क को बिना फोर्मेट करे आपकी C ड्राइव का साइज 200 जीबी हो जाये और D का साइज़ 150 जीबी हो जाये और 150 जीबी से एक और ड्राइव बन जाये तो ये सारा काम आपका चुटकी बजाते ही हो सकता है क्युकी जो मैं आपको सोफ्टवेयर दे रहा हु वो सच में एक बेहतरीन सोफ्टवेयर है इससे आप अपनी हार्ड डिस्क के पार्टीशन को बिना फोर्मेट करे उसका साइज़ आसानी से कम या ज्यादा कर सकते हो तो देर किस बात की 49 एमबी के  इस बेहतरीन सोफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड करने के लिए
>  यहाँ क्लीक कर  और ये केसे काम करता है इसकी जानकारी आपको निचे दिए हुवे विडिओ में मिल जाएगी 
> ...



*मित्र इसे डाउनलोड करने से पहले log in करने को बोल रहा हे*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

.........................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *मित्र इसे डाउनलोड करने से पहले log in करने को बोल रहा हे*


आप इस साईट पर अपना अकाउंट बनाईये ई मेल आई डी  की सहायता से फिर ई मेल आई डी और पासवर्ड डालकर लॉगिन हो जाईये

----------


## alonboy

दोबारा लिंक देवें  ये लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है 


> आपके कंप्यूटर से कोई पेनड्राइव से डाटा नहीं ले जा पायेगा
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 487691 
> 
> 
> 
> आप अगर नहीं चाहते की आपकी मर्जी के बिना आपके कंप्यूटर से डाटा usb पेन ड्राइव या मेमोरी कार्ड से कोई भी ना ले जा सके तो आप ये आसानी से कर सकते है USB Disabler की मदद से ।
> ...

----------


## alonboy

*डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रही हैं
कृपया पुनः लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद. ..*

----------


## alonboy

डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रही हैं
कृपया पुनः लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद. ..


> ये ले भाई...........
> 
> 
> बिना फ़ोरमेट किये किसी भी ड्राइव का साइज बढाये
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## alonboy

डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रही हैं
कृपया पुनः लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद. ..


> भाई जी यहाँ से फ़ाइल हटा दे गयी है जिस किसी के पास इस का लिंक हो तो कृपया मदद करें....
> 
> * Invalid or Deleted File.* 
> 
> The key you provided for file download  was invalid.  This is usually  caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire.  This occurs  when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire.
> 
>  If you believe you have reached this page in error, please submit a ticket. 
> Click here to view our help resources

----------


## alonboy

डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रही हैं
कृपया पुनः लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद. ..


> का नया लिंक.............
> 
> 
> 
> http://extabit.com/file/28e6zvn31jn8k

----------


## alonboy

डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रही हैं
कृपया पुनः लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद. ..
_write protected मैसेज की समस्या का समाधान 
_संलग्न 464481

_कंप्यूटर की ऐसी बहुत सी समस्या है जो अचानक आने पर हम अपना सर पकड कर बैठ जाते है आज मैं आपको एक ऐसी ही समस्या के समाधान के बारे में बता रहा हूँ जिसके आने के बाद हर किसी का दिमाग खराब हो जाता होगा 
ये समस्या है write protected मैसेज की जो अक्सर मैमोरी कार्ड या पेन ड्राइव लगाने पर आ जाता है_

_Cannot copy files and folders, drive is write protected_

----------


## RAM2205

*इतनी अच्छी और ढेर सारी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद। आशा है इस सूत्र को और भी  आगे बढ़ाएंगे।*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो जल्दी ही सारे लिंक अपडेट होगे

----------


## bhokal

जनाब नमस्कार मुझे स्कूल मैनेजमेन्ट से सम्बंधित सॉफ्टवेयर की जरूरत है सरकारी स्कूल के लिए जिसमे फीस कोलम की जरूरत नही है लेकिन sc,bca, bcb, gen,BPL, muslim आदि रिकॉर्ड हो। बच्चे का नाम माँ-बाप का नाम, जन्म तिथि, खाता न0, रजिस्ट्रेशन न0 आदि एक क्लिक पर हो! छात्र संख्या केटेगरी के हिसाब से एक क्लिक में हो। हाजिरी हो तो बेहतर होगा न भी हो तो काम चलेगा स्कूल का हैडर भी हो और इनफार्मेशन की प्रिंट और pdf या एक्सेल format में मेल या save का विकल्प भी हो। जनाब अगर सम्भव हो तो ये उपलब्ध करवाए। धन्यवाद।

----------

